# Rock Identification



## bawigga (Jul 23, 2012)

Hey there,

Can anyone identify what rock this is? Found it around my apartment complex.



















If a higher resolution image or pics of similiar rocks would help, lemme know.


----------



## Diana (Jan 14, 2010)

It almost looks like two rocks that got connected together. The part in your hand is colorful but not very layered, more like globs of stuff. The part on the right has no pink, and looks layered. 

I think some tests would help. 
Can you acid test, and try scratching the rock with different materials?


----------



## Callyft (Jul 8, 2012)

This rock appears to be a metamorphic rock with a feldspar-rich pinkish colored zones inter layered with alternating dark (mafic minerals) and light bands (quartz/feldspars); the minerals where subjected to heat/pressure that caused squeezing into layers; there also appears to be a greenish colored flat surface (is this correct). If there are shiny platey minerals in it, they could be micas that flake off like pages of a book.


----------



## lochaber (Jan 23, 2012)

Guessing it's some sort of gneiss...

There are exceptions to this, but generally metamorphic (except marble) and igneous rocks will be pretty safe, sedimentary not so much.


----------



## PlantedRich (Jul 21, 2010)

I only class rocks for my tank two ways. Safe ? Not safe? That would be safe but only after I clean it. Laying around a parking lot is a good way to collect small traces of things like oil ro pesticides. 
A bleach water soak removes both.


----------



## CatSoup (Sep 21, 2012)

Granite? Did you vinegar test? It's pretty.


----------



## Bluek24a4 (Mar 16, 2010)

Callyft said:


> This rock appears to be a metamorphic rock with a feldspar-rich pinkish colored zones inter layered with alternating dark (mafic minerals) and light bands (quartz/feldspars); the minerals where subjected to heat/pressure that caused squeezing into layers; there also appears to be a greenish colored flat surface (is this correct). If there are shiny platey minerals in it, they could be micas that flake off like pages of a book.


Someone liked their Earth Science.


----------



## TexasCichlid (Jul 12, 2011)

Gneiss. It's safe. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------

